# 91 Stanza factory radio problems



## purefunk54 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello--

I searched the forum and couldn't come up with an answer for my problem. I just pulled an aftermarket stereo from my 91 stanza, put factory radio back in. I'm getting power to it, it turns on but I can't get it to function other than the preset am station it defaults to. None of the buttons work, can't switch to fm. Volume does turn up and display is working. I'm wondering if there is an anti-theft deterrent system that has activated and needs to be disabled or if the radio is just fried. I'm pretty sure it worked when I removed it. Any help would be appreciated, Thanks.

Josh

BTW--I'm new to this forum but I have an 80 datsun 720....I'm die hard nissan!!


----------



## purefunk54 (Jun 20, 2008)

Nevermind.....radio seems to be working now.....thanks!!


----------

